# 3er get 3 star side impact rating from NHTSA



## ·clyde· (Dec 26, 2001)

The E46 got a 3 star side driver impact rating (rear passenger gets 5 stars) with a high likelihood of serious pelvic injury. 

NHTSA report


----------



## webguy330i (Jan 9, 2002)

What's more baffling is how they got a curb weight of only 3200lbs. Base model no options?


----------



## Masskrug (Feb 11, 2003)

Well, at least your chance of a concussion will still be low.


----------



## ayn (Dec 19, 2001)

damn, the MINI is safer than the E46 according to the reports at this site...  cool!

--Andrew


----------



## LeucX3 (Dec 26, 2001)

"New model year 2003 crash test ratings for side impact are for the BMW 325 4x4 four-door utility..."

Has NHTSA magically gotten the X3 even before anyone else? :yikes:


----------



## ·clyde· (Dec 26, 2001)

Leuc330Ci said:


> "New model year 2003 crash test ratings for side impact are for the BMW 325 4x4 four-door utility..."
> 
> Has NHTSA magically gotten the X3 even before anyone else? :yikes:


 hmm...


----------



## Parump (Dec 25, 2001)

Disappointing . . .


----------



## Matthew330Ci (Sep 9, 2002)

yes, i was pretty surprised to see that report...


----------



## cruztopless (Sep 23, 2002)

This seems to contradict the safety ratings of other sites.

http://www.iihs.org/vehicle_ratings/ratings.htm
http://www.aftonbladet.se/vss/bil/story/0,2789,121117,00.html

Although I don't think the 2nd one has safety ratings. There are other sites but I can't remember them right now.


----------



## Phil F (Mar 16, 2003)

·clyde· said:


> The E46 got a 3 star side driver impact rating (rear passenger gets 5 stars) with a high likelihood of serious pelvic injury.


I find this result disturbing. According to this test, a Mitsubishi Galant provides better protection from a side impact than a 325! Can this be true?

I hope someone at BMWNA investigates this report. Many people, I suspect, would abandon the e46 if it were this unsafe.


----------



## HW (Dec 24, 2001)

Phil F said:


> I find this result disturbing. According to this test, a Mitsubishi Galant provides better protection from a side impact than a 325! Can this be true?
> 
> I hope someone at BMWNA investigates this report. Many people, I suspect, would abandon the e46 if it were this unsafe.


as does the honda civic 2dr w/ sab


----------



## andy_thomas (Oct 7, 2002)

Phil F said:


> I find this result disturbing. According to this test, a Mitsubishi Galant provides better protection from a side impact than a 325! Can this be true?
> 
> I hope someone at BMWNA investigates this report. Many people, I suspect, would abandon the e46 if it were this unsafe.


I'm sure they would... for about ten minutes. Poor crash test results have a negative affect for a short period of time, but then people realise that not only are BMWs generally better to drive than the competition, but also have higher levels of active safety. Anyway, it's not like 3 stars is disastrous... and the E46 is getting on a bit, so it's not surprising that a brand new test, more stringent than the last, would show its age.

The E36, by the time it reached the end of its life, was quite uncompetitive when it came to passive safety. Did that contribute to falling sales at the end of its life? Definitely not.

Of course there would be a litigious contingent which thinks that "rear wheel drive" is fundamentally dangerous and are wetting their pants at the thought of sueing the moment they get into a scrape.


----------



## palooka666 (Apr 23, 2002)

It seems like they are talking about the X3, which shouldb e out beginning of next year so getting crash test results already wouldn't be out of the question. seeing how they compare it to the element, murano, outlander etc... I wouldn't expect the 3 series to have a rollover rating of a 4...



> New model year 2003 crash test ratings for side impact are for the BMW 325 4x4 four-door utility, Honda Element 4x4 four-door utility, Kia Sorento 4x4 four-door utility, Mazda 6 four-door, Mercedes C240 four-door, Mitsubishi Outlander 4x4 four-door utility, Nissan Murano 4x4 four-door utility, Saab 9-5 four-door and the Volvo XC90 4x4 four-door utility.


----------



## LeucX3 (Dec 26, 2001)

palooka666 said:


> It seems like they are talking about the X3, which shouldb e out beginning of next year so getting crash test results already wouldn't be out of the question. seeing how they compare it to the element, murano, outlander etc... I wouldn't expect the 3 series to have a rollover rating of a 4...


The only difference is that those suvs are already in production. Plus it states 'MY2003'. If i'm not mistaken, the X3 will be an MY05, right?

I'm sure they didnt' mean to put 'utility' there because the Mazda and Benz are just sedans. I'm just trying to point out a gov't agency's lack of thoroughness when editing. :tsk:


----------



## chunkyb (Feb 4, 2003)

*damn,*

something is wrong here. I'm wayyyy into safety and have read everything that's come out on the E46 and A4. BMW and Audi are always on top. But ya, whats with the 325 4X4 being in the same group as other SUVs? It's either the 3xi or an X5, or X3. But still, that's pathetic! At least there's still IIHS results to make us hopeful. High likelyhood of pelvic injury!?!? WTF!! Just what I need when somebody's kid runs a red light in their hand me down 93 Suburban. Geez.


----------



## chunkyb (Feb 4, 2003)

*oh,*

and wait a minute! An S2000 gets a 5!!!?


----------



## chunkyb (Feb 4, 2003)

BTW, An '02 A4 has 5 star side impact for the driver.


----------



## r2saint (Feb 3, 2003)

*xi - height a factor?*

Assuming its the xi awd - could the additional height (about an 1") of the car play a roll? This report can't be right... :tsk:


----------



## lsedels (Jul 12, 2003)

r2saint said:


> Assuming its the xi awd - could the additional height (about an 1") of the car play a roll? This report can't be right... :tsk:


Can someone get a clarification?


----------



## r2saint (Feb 3, 2003)

*Got Tim Hurd on the line*

He was listed as the contact on the release. He is going to find out what the problem is - whether it was the X3 (very doubtful), the 325i or the 325xi - and then fix the press release.

I pray BMW is going to go apecrap about this, test a bunch 3-series and prove that the NHTSA test was a fluke, and then file an enormous lawsuit.


----------

